# Mouldy Jaguar XK revive.....



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I was given this little challenge a few weeks ago, as it had being sat for 6 months on 2 flat tires under trees, while the owner was away from home....

It was mouldy and full of leaves when it arrived, on one new tire and a space saver as the garage had to order the other one in....

The wheels were to be refurbished, so were only given a once over.....

The rest, I got stuck into......

On arrival....









































































I thought I'd remove a few leaves to start with and clean the boot shut...










Then I popped the bonnet....



















So a combo of G101 and a little active XL here and there leaving this...










Wheels had already had the once over, so I then gave it a few hits with active xl, taking care not to let any areas dry out....










Removing quite a lot before touching it....










Another hit with some snow and then washed with 2BM..










Iron-X'd....



















De tar'd with tardis...










Clayed, rinsed, dried and brought inside to see what I had to deal with....



















Paint readings taken and good to go.... A little S17+ and orange Scholl pad combo giving good results, prior to finishing down...





































Before



















After










Lights freshened up also...



















Onto the rear bumper looking a little satin...










A bit sharper...




























Onto the side panels, before and afters...
































































Looking a little sharper...



















Near side then attended to....














































A clean down and then refined to remove anything from the correction stage and then time for some dressing and wax :thumb:



















Exhaust tips before and after via britemax easy cut metal polish in quick time...



















Then on to the interior....





































All cleaned inside and leather treated with Britemax leather max...




























And some afters of the car wearing dodo juice rainforest rub...



























































































I was pleased with the turnaround, as I was only allocated 2 days for this one....

Thanks for looking, if you got this far....

Mike


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice result :thumb: certainly a bit dusty that one.. well done to turn it around in 2 days.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As Jay said, very nice turn around :thumb:..

I bet the owner was pleased ..


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice turnaround :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

v. nice. From shed to showroom in a couple of days. Nice looking YPVS too!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Slap that owner. Looked a great challenge and you kicked ass well done fantastic turn around.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, excellent turnaround. Was certainly in need of that. Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a amazing turnaround, the snow foam worked wonders for a touchless wash.

The car looks in tip top shape, welldone on your efforts.

The interior looks very clean as well, how did you do the striping on the carpet, its very straight and clean looking.

Many thanks.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

:thumb:How do people do this to a car? Great job on the car though, very nice.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Impressive save, any pics of it on the refurbished wheels?


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

I love the look of these cars, a fantastic turn around considering the shocking state that it arrived in...:thumb:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Car looked in a sorry state, great work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks miles better now, great job mate.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

You sure had a lot of work on that one..
great turnaround!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats a amazing turnaround, the snow foam worked wonders for a touchless wash.
> 
> The car looks in tip top shape, welldone on your efforts.
> 
> ...


The active xl removed most of the mould/dirt, prior to snow foaming, with slight agitation in some areas.

The striping on the carpet is done with a wet vac, as you would 'mow the lawn' one way and then the other :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> Impressive save, any pics of it on the refurbished wheels?


Last time I was there, the other alloy still had the punctured tire on it, but it should be back on by now.... They probably won't be refurbished yet though, as I'm close friends with the guy that does them and he's flat out at the mo...

If I get chance, I will take some snaps of the car, with it's refurbished shoes on....


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

how people can let an expensive car get into that state beats me, car covers are not that dear!! cracking job on bringing it back to how it should look


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great turn around. you needed a garden vac for that lol


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

alfajim said:


> great turn around. you needed a garden vac for that lol


Leaf blower? Lol, would have being handy under the bonnet alone :lol:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Great turnaround... how much leafs!!!!


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice work Mike, Im well impressed.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

raitkens83 said:


> Nice work Mike, Im well impressed.


Cheers Chris, it was a nice car to work on really, compared to what both of us have had to deal with..... Speak to you soon dude.... :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

A lot of work but great results..............:thumb:

RD500 Powervalve :doublesho not seen one of them in a long while, I was 15 in 84 when the first 350YPVS came out, then had the Gammaha 350ypvs in the 250 gamma frame better handling bike than the YPVS........... Thanks for fash back to youth days....:thumb:


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Great turnaround....


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Amazing transformation there! That jag is a beaut!


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Great job! Well done!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Another good show Mike :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fantastic and looked great just from the wash stage....:thumb:

However the sneak peek of the RD500 had caught my eye...:lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great turnaround. Looks sooo much better! Such a beautiful machine to sit and got like that. :thumb:

Is it going back to the same owner?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments guys. For the few that spotted the RD500, I'll find a few pics I took of it when I prep'd it for sale a month or so back and post them up....


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

McClane said:


> Great turnaround. Looks sooo much better! Such a beautiful machine to sit and got like that. :thumb:
> 
> Is it going back to the same owner?


The owner wanted the work doing so he could then decide whether to keep it or sell it on..... I think he was thinking of selling it prior to the detail, but now....


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

whoever had that car had more money than sense... brought a tear to my eye so it did. lol


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

detaillover said:


> whoever had that car had more money than sense... brought a tear to my eye so it did. lol


Working away had a lot to do with it I think.... I've had word that he's keeping it now though.... It's not up for sale now :thumb:


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

As said by others, nice car and brilliant turnaround. But more importantly we NEED to know more about that RD500 please


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

daver555 said:


> As said by others, nice car and brilliant turnaround. But more importantly we NEED to know more about that RD500 please


Thanks mate. I have got some other pics of the pre sale prep of the RD500, I'll see if I have uploaded them and post a few up..... I wouldn't have minded getting the rotary out for a few panels if budgets would have allowed


----------

